# Plants melting



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I am experimentinga new kind of disaster.After adding a lot of nitrate i madea 50% WC but the nitrates were about 20mg/l so I did a nother 25% WC.I cut and replanted some of the Hygrophilla and soem Myrioohillum.The melting started from Hygrophill corymbosa and in about 1week the plants were all roten.








I added some Flora Pride as a source of K .The melting continued to Rotala which was near them and cryptocorine and H. polysperma.

The odd thing is that the other single Hygrophill which was not disturbed is ok.








I thaught that the NO3 (the aquarium is stable) test was wrong and added more fertilizer but it is still destroing my plants.
The fertilizers I add are made and they have 10%N,4%P,7.5%K.Unfortunately the N is bought in the form of NH3 and NO3.
There was no change in lighting,co2 was good.
Can it be that there is too much N in the water??

P.S.The plants didn't pearl any more butthere is alot of light and Co2(fullreactor)


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

i'd like to know that also. my crypts are starting to melt.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*Hey man plants are diying here*

It's normal for crypts to melt after a huge change in the enviroment.

And after that has been said. Some answers is this such a puzzeling thing, you didn't even bothered to ask.

My aquarium is 62.5G,184W of cool light florescent,6.5 Ph, Gh 3 dH, 
And here it comes 5g/l of NO2 and 50g/l of NO3.The tests aren't bad, something is leaching N in my aquarium and it is doing this fast since I got this readings 3 days after changing 50% of the water with 5g/l tap water.It may be some sort of N poisoning to the plants but fish are doing OK.








It can be K or microelemnts that are in deficency









Again I want answers and corrections.


----------

